# Winter Protection completed with Gyeon



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Over the weekend I completed my winter protection. On my metallic red RCZ I have always preferred to use a wax as my LSP however having applied CanCoat to my OH's car earlier in the year I have been very impressed with it, so decided it would be my choice to see the car through winter.

First of all, all photos were all taken on my iPhone 6 and all are without any filters.

Wheels were cleaned first as normal using shampoo and water and the Carbon Collective Wheel Wands. The alloys didn't take much cleaning as they were polished and protected with Gtechniq C1 when they were off the car in May and it's still protecting well.

Next it was on to snowfoaming the car with Car Chem snowfoam which is then thoroughly rinsed starting from the bottom up to remove the worst of the dirt.










Then it's on to washing the car, this time using one of my current favourites Gyeon Bathe. Great lubricity and suds.










After washing the car was rinsed with water from my DI vessel and open hose to remove the soap suds. Then it was on to claying the car with the Carbon Collective Exfoli-mitt. I purposefully only used this and no chemicals as I wanted to see how well it worked on its own. It did a great job off removing the contaminants and the whole car was done in about 15 minutes. Such a great innovation clay mitts. The car was dried using Gyeon Cure diluted 1:1 - it's great as a drying aid.



















The car was fully dried ready for polishing. There was some evidence of marring from the clay mitt, which is to be expected.



















I decided I would try a new polish I had recently bought. Scholl Concepts S17. With only light marring and relatively soft paint on the RCZ, I thought it would be a good polish to use as a one step working with a Chemical Guys Optical MF polishing pad followed by a CG Hexlogic finishing pad. I wasn't totally happy with the results I was getting so decided on Meguiars 205, which gave me results I was happy with. 205 is able to finish down very nicely as a one step, which is why it remains my favourite polish.



















The flake was popping nicely too










Polishing complete the panels were wiped down with Gtechniq Panel Wipe.










It was then on to applying the new and improved version of Gyeon CanCoat. It's so easy to use. Akin to applying a QD it's so simple. I love it. It makes it so easy to apply a top up later if you wanted to a few months down the line. Two coats were applied, one hour apart to leave an intensely shiny finish to the paintwork.

Tyres were dressed with Gtechniq T1










Gtechniq G1 had been applied to my windscreen a few months ago and is still doing its thing really well. I decided I would apply a coat of Angelwax H2Go on the windscreen and back window to aid water run off at lower speed. I tried this formula a few months back and worked well so thought I would do it again for winter.










Glass was cleaned with Gtechniq G6 first. Great glass cleaner which leaves a streak free finish.










All trim was protected in April 2013 with Gtechniq C1 and is still protecting well but decided I would apply Gyeon CanCoat over it just for added protection, as it can be used on most surfaces. I even applied it to my roof arches.










The interior was hoovered and cleaned using AF Spritz which leaves a great finish and smells of lovely vanilla. The interior never gets really dirty so does not take a lot of looking after. Exhausts were polished using the Britemax Twins as normal.

The finished photos













































































































Gyeon Cure will be applied to the car today to stop water spotting which coatings can be prone too. The car has been garaged overnight so has remained dry.

I will be using Gyeon Bathe + once a month and Cure or Wet Coat will be applied every couple of months or so to maintain the coating to keep it topped up.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks awesome! Nice and glossy! :argie:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Very nice indeed


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Really beautifull work :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work,looks very nice:thumb:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Very nice indeed - must try some of the Gyeon products, especially the Bathe+. Superb finish all round :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks absolutely stunning Kerry, great work. What a gorgeous colour!

Your winter protection routine is pretty spot-on and I had something very similar in mind for my own car so I'm going to copy some of your tips and get on with it. I've been very impressed with Cancoat myself, such a brilliant product.

Nice work, the car will still look this good in 6-7 months time, I'm sure of it!


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

Looks stunning even in the dim light, do you get any sling with T1 on ContiSport's? Ever since changing to Continental I've had sling with Pneu, AF Satin, PERL even after buffing off.


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

Must be one of the cleanest cars about!


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

yetizone said:


> Very nice indeed - must try some of the Gyeon products, especially the Bathe+. Superb finish all round :thumb:


I've been very impressed with the Gyeon products I've tried so far. Bathe+ is great. Some people don't like it as it doesn't sud up like "normal" shampoos but that's because of the "coating" in the shampoo. I still find it a nice shampoo to use.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

ocdetailer said:


> Looks stunning even in the dim light, do you get any sling with T1 on ContiSport's? Ever since changing to Continental I've had sling with Pneu, AF Satin, PERL even after buffing off.


No I don't get sling with T1 that's why I use it. When I had my white RCZ I tried loads of different tyre dressings trying to find one that didn't sling. T1 was one but so was Pneu so I'm surprised that you are getting sling with it. I always wipe the tyres down with kitchen roll before I drive the car after applying tyre dressing. Gyeon Tire also doesn't sling.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

JBirchy said:


> Looks absolutely stunning Kerry, great work. What a gorgeous colour!
> 
> Your winter protection routine is pretty spot-on and I had something very similar in mind for my own car so I'm going to copy some of your tips and get on with it. I've been very impressed with Cancoat myself, such a brilliant product.
> 
> Nice work, the car will still look this good in 6-7 months time, I'm sure of it!


Thank you Jon. Praise indeed coming from you  it's incredible CanCoat and just so simple to apply.


----------



## Barchettaman (Dec 16, 2007)

Wow. I mean, seriously, just wow. Best colour for that model I´ve seen, too. Thanks for posting.


----------



## F10N47 (Apr 2, 2013)

I love that colour ... also impressed with the picture quality from the new iPhone.


----------



## PieBoy1994 (Jun 22, 2014)

superb car and looks amazing


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

That does look fantastic! Im considering this for my winter lsp.


----------



## TOMMY_RS (Aug 2, 2010)

Looks great, swear I've seen this car in person before some where.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

WhiteRoc_170 said:


> That does look fantastic! Im considering this for my winter lsp.


Do it  I've been very impressed with it on my OH's car since it was applied in July. Easy to maintain and so easy to apply.



TOMMY_RS said:


> Looks great, swear I've seen this car in person before some where.


Thanks Tommy. I notice your location says East Yorkshire. That's where I am located so that could explain it. Whereabouts are you?


----------



## torkertony (Jan 9, 2013)

Nice write up of your winter detail Kerry. Your car always looks so well turned out and is a credit to you. Great use of products too. I must admit, I like S17 but have never tried 205 (or 105).

:thumb:


----------



## s_hosgood (Mar 18, 2007)

This looks great, top work!


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

torkertony said:


> Nice write up of your winter detail Kerry. Your car always looks so well turned out and is a credit to you. Great use of products too. I must admit, I like S17 but have never tried 205 (or 105).
> 
> :thumb:


Thanks for your very kind comments 

It was my first time of using S17 so I think I need to spend a bit more time practising with it. I followed the instructions on the Polished Bliss website for S17, working it for 90 seconds at high pressure /speed then gradually reducing pressure for another 90 seconds using a polishing pad, before swapping to a finishing pad.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Blueberry said:


> Over the weekend I completed my winter protection. On my metallic red RCZ I have always preferred to use a wax as my LSP however having applied CanCoat to my OH's car earlier in the year I have been very impressed with it, so decided it would be my choice to see the car through winter.
> 
> The car was dried using Gyeon Cure diluted 1:1 - it's great as a drying aid.
> 
> ...


Nice work. Couple question though. Why you are using Cure 1:1 before polishing? What is point to use Bathe+ once a month if you have such durability coating on it and also Cure or wetcoat? I thought CanCoat should last 4-6 months on it's own?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

sm81 said:


> Nice work. Couple question though. Why you are using Cure 1:1 before polishing? What is point to use Bathe+ once a month if you have such durability coating on it and also Cure or wetcoat? I thought CanCoat should last 4-6 months on it's own?


I use Cure diluted 1:1 as a drying aid as I find it very good as a drying aid on a wet car. Added to the fact that my most used used QD used as a drying aid had run out and I was too lazy to go and top it up 

Yes CanCoat will offer durability of up to 6 months or so but Bathe+ is designed to work with any of the Gyeon coatings as a top up to prolong the life of the coating.

Cure is a QD in essence so when I wash the car I will dry it using it diluted 1:1 which again only helps to prolong the life of the coating and like many of us on here with OCD, we can't JUST wash the car, we have to top it with something.

Again the same sort of thing applies to Wet Coat. If rushed for time or just for the sheer sake of it, I will apply it just to keep the protection topped up OR apply another layer of Can Coat, as it is so quick and easy.

With these Gyeon products you have in effect, a never ending layer of protection on your car, which makes maintenance so much easier. A win win situation I would call it


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

very nice Kerry

lovely gloss and a glow to the paint in low light levels

liking that colour a lot , suits the car

well done , now go get it dirty


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Get it dirty Steve? You must be joking ! Luckily off work this week so it's sitting snug in the garage


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Nice job Kerry...looks really good :thumb:


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Great looking car, nice work. Try scholl s30, it really worked well for me. Though 205 will always be in my arsenal. The red suits the car perfectly.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Kerry, just curious, have you compared Gyeon Cure to any of the other uber QD sealants? Such as CarPro Reload (2014), ArtDeShine Nano Gloss Paint Sealant, Gtechniq C2V3 etc and if so what are you thoughts / observations / preferences etc?


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Looks absolutely stunning Kerry! :argie::argie::argie:

My new car is going to be a pearlescent red car as well. The more I see & hear your reviews on the Gyeon products the more I am tempted to use these on my new car

Decisions, decisions ...


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

President Swirl said:


> Great looking car, nice work. Try scholl s30, it really worked well for me. Though 205 will always be in my arsenal. The red suits the car perfectly.


Cheers ! I've been looking at S30 today and think I'll buy it and give it a whirl 



yetizone said:


> Kerry, just curious, have you compared Gyeon Cure to any of the other uber QD sealants? Such as CarPro Reload (2014), ArtDeShine Nano Gloss Paint Sealant, Gtechniq C2V3 etc and if so what are you thoughts / observations / preferences etc?


I used Reload a long while back and I've used Gtechniq C2v3 quite a lot. I think C2v3 is a bargain product and I like it a lot but I do think Cure steals it slightly for gloss levels. Cure also performs much better when it's used over a coating rather than a standalone sealant. I've always used C2v3 over a coating, never as a standalone. I'm not really a fan of Reload although the new improved version looks much better performance wise.



Bristle Hound said:


> Looks absolutely stunning Kerry! :argie::argie::argie:
> 
> My new car is going to be a pearlescent red car as well. The more I see & hear your reviews on the Gyeon products the more I am tempted to use these on my new car
> 
> Decisions, decisions ...


Go for it. I'm sure you won't be disappointed. All the Gyeon products I've used so far have impressed me. The thing is they are so easy to use and apply and all integrated to maintain and prolong the life of their coatings. You'll love the pearlescent red too. Adds an extra dimension to the normal flat red. Love the flake popping in the sun


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Looks great Kerry :buffer:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Blueberry said:


> I used Reload a long while back and I've used Gtechniq C2v3 quite a lot. I think C2v3 is a bargain product and I like it a lot but I do think Cure steals it slightly for gloss levels. Cure also performs much better when it's used over a coating rather than a standalone sealant. I've always used C2v3 over a coating, never as a standalone. I'm not really a fan of Reload although the new improved version looks much better performance wise.


Thanks Kerry - that's great. Think I'll add a bottle of Cure & Bathe+ to my imminent Polished Bliss order :thumb:


----------



## Gregster (Mar 26, 2012)

Need to try some Gyeon products, they look excellent! Nice job!


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Gregster said:


> Need to try some Gyeon products, they look excellent! Nice job!


Thank you. I'm sure it will be one of the best moves you make


----------

